
Show HN: Mailrecipe – API to send mass email without spamming your users - QueensGambit
https://rapidapi.com/mailrecipe/api/mailrecipe
======
teddyh
I can’t get this page to load, but even if you only send one email per user
per day, that could still very possibly be spam.

[https://www.rhyolite.com/anti-spam/that-which-we-
dont.html#o...](https://www.rhyolite.com/anti-spam/that-which-we-
dont.html#one-time)

~~~
QueensGambit
This is not for intentionally spamming users e.g: Cold emailing users who did
not subscribe to your app. This is to avoid unintentionally flooding your
users with email who have subscribed to your app. e.g: I ran my cron job 2
times because of a bug and it sent 2 emails for each user.

Another example is retargeting email which are sent for every user visit. If a
user visits multiple times on a day, you don't want to send more than 1 email
on a single day. This API helps with that.

~~~
teddyh
Then call it flooding, not spamming. Or “rate limiting”.

~~~
QueensGambit
Ah! Yes! That's much more accurate. I couldn't edit the post, but edited the
API description. Thanks for the feedback!

------
QueensGambit
Last month, I spammed my users with emails. When the cron job in my
application failed, it retried again and again and flooded my entire user base
with emails. So, I wrote this API to avoid spamming. It ensures that my users
won't get more than 1 email per day, irrespective of how my application
behaves.

What do you think? Feedback please?

~~~
dubcanada
What backend do you use? What is your spam policy? Not really sure I fully
understand the API.

~~~
QueensGambit
I use SendGrid and Google Cloud (GAE) to send email. This API is a layer on
top these 2 email services. This layer avoids unintentionally flooding your
users with email. e.g: If your cron job uses SendGrid to send email, and you
run that cron job 2 times by mistake, SendGrid will send 2 emails for each
user. Instead, if your cron job uses my API to send email and you run that
cron job 2 times, my API will send only 1 email for each user per day. Does
that make sense?

------
codeddesign
FYI - site is not mobile friendly

~~~
QueensGambit
Unfortunately, it is an API marketplace and I don't have any control over it.
Is it a must for APIs? Do you have any other suggestion for listing API?

